# Hedgehog visitor



## Lexiii (Aug 29, 2015)

So apparently as of last night, we are hosting a hedgie until May,  He came with a cage etc, but I worry about winter. My house is big and cold and his old house was warm and cozy. Can I use a CHE with this sucker? Any other better ways to keep him warm enough?


----------



## wellington (Aug 29, 2015)

I used one when I had a Hedgehog. Just be very sure he can't touch it.


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

If you go down to the very bottom of this page, in the black bit at the bottom you will find Hedgehogforums.com that is under the same owner as this site.
They may be able to give you advice there.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow - do you keep hedgehogs as pets in the US?
In the UK ours are mostly wild unless rescued, but when possible they are returned to the wild.
They are sadly in decline over here.


----------



## meech008 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Wow - do you keep hedgehogs as pets in the US?
> In the UK ours are mostly wild unless rescued, but when possible they are returned to the wild.
> They are sadly in decline over here.


We do! They're considered "exotic" where I'm from. I must confess I've always wanted one.


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll send you this one...I have enough to worry about, lol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Wow - do you keep hedgehogs as pets in the US?
> In the UK ours are mostly wild unless rescued, but when possible they are returned to the wild.
> They are sadly in decline over here.


In the UK it's illegal to keep wild caughts, only captive bred.
In the USA a few States it's completely illegal, a few more you need a licence, but most it's ok.
They're not native to the US, if I remember correctly.


----------

